# Chamise bowl & mill



## Barb (Jun 9, 2021)

This is a matching salad bowl and mill made out of chamise that I got from @vegas urban lumber. It was a challenge but well worth it. I went through 3 carbide cutting edges. The bowl is 4.5" x 10" and the mill is 8" tall. I wouldn't mind getting more of this wood despite the rocks I encountered. :)

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 9, 2021)

There is a beautiful combo

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Jun 9, 2021)

Nicely done Barb. Beautiful set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 9, 2021)

Love it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 9, 2021)

ooooh la la
excellent work
thx for the tag

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 9, 2021)

As others have noted, that's really eye catching wood and the combo pair is really nice. I saw your post with those big rocks in there and wondering how often people find rocks in burls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 9, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> As others have noted, that's really eye catching wood and the combo pair is really nice. I saw your post with those big rocks in there and wondering how often people find rocks in burls.


the chamise is a root burl/corm. growing in very rocky conditions at about 4000 foot elevation desert chaparral. i have seen many rocks in the exterior portions of these burls but only a small number of fully encased large rocks

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 9, 2021)

Barb said:


> View attachment 210617View attachment 210618View attachment 210619View attachment 210620View attachment 210621View attachment 210622


Barb, that bowl is pretty, and the mill is nice too. ......... Jerry



DLJeffs said:


> As others have noted, that's really eye catching wood and the combo pair is really nice. * I saw your post with those big rocks in there and wondering how often people find rocks in burls.*



Below is what I found in some Missouri Black Walnut. Good quality Jeff City Flint. Too bad it cost me a brand new 30" chain and then a 22" chain. That walnut stump was loaded with flint.






........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2021)

Holy cow Barb!!! Fanfrikkin tastic!!!

I like your new brand too. Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 10, 2021)

Oh my,wow. Those are fantastic!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2021)

Phenomenally gorgeous set! Appears to be museum quality! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 10, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Barb, that bowl is pretty, and the mill is nice too. ......... Jerry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be cutting into a burl like that and hit those rocks would suck. I guess most burls grow farther up the tree so I was thinking more about root balls. I took down a sweet gum at our old house and when I got the root ball out I thought "I bet there's some pretty wood in there". So I borrowed my neighbor's power washer and cleaned it up as best I could. Then rented a chain saw and almost immediately dulled the blade so smoke came out. The thing was full of little rocks and dirt that the power washer couldn't remove. I gave up and hauled it to the dump. And the guy at the rental firm wasn't too happy about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 18, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> To be cutting into a burl like that and hit those rocks would suck. I guess most burls grow farther up the tree so I was thinking more about root balls. I took down a sweet gum at our old house and when I got the root ball out I thought "I bet there's some pretty wood in there". So I borrowed my neighbor's power washer and cleaned it up as best I could. Then rented a chain saw and almost immediately dulled the blade so smoke came out. The thing was full of little rocks and dirt that the power washer couldn't remove. I gave up and hauled it to the dump. And the guy at the rental firm wasn't too happy about it.


Have killed several chains and even a couple bars on root balls. The 50+ cypress stumps were a great experience builder...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

